# Illness from goats being in the rain



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so...my bf seems to think that I over worry. it's been raining lots on and off here, and I work in an office all day. we don't have a fenced in yard, so the goats are tethered out (yes, I know many of you don't like the idea of tethering, but this is our current situation at the moment, so please no lecturing!)

anyway, I tell him to bring them in when it's raining and he says to me "don't worry...everything will be okay and nothing's going to happen to them".

it's the tropics here, so it doesn't get cold. think coldest it CAN get here is 72F, and that would only happen in Dec/Jan. it's usually between 82F and 90F.

would my babies be okay getting sprinkled on during the day? they're under trees so they're not totally out in the rain. when it's going to rain all day, I leave them in their pens. they hate it, but what can you do?

i'd like to have a list so next time he tells me I worry too much, I can tell him what can happen and that he can stay up all night nursing sick goats to health!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats do not like to be rained on for sure...as for illness...other than puenomia the only other thing I could think of is enterotoxema from grazing on wet grass.. the trees do add some protection but not much...might make a portable shelter for them..something easy to move to where they are tied..but making sure they cant get tanlged might be fun


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with HappyBleats. Goats can tolerate cold much much more than they can tolerate wet regardless of the temperature. Can you make individual little houses or huts for them? They can still be tethered nearby but able to get out of the wet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, a shelter is a good idea. Rain rot is another thing you can add to your list


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

do better in the cold than rain??? interesting! ok...now looking for portable shelter ideas!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Goats were put on Caribbean Islands by explorers and left to their own. They thrived. As long as they have (as stated previously) shelter, they should be fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh ys..they do much better in cold than heat or rain...my saanen die in 85 degree weather lol..or think they have..we got up to 108 last summer ..it was very hard on them....but whenits cold..snow and ice..theyare like little baby goat running nd jumping and acting silly...so happy...getting rained on also stresses them which can lower their immune system and when those are downyou deal with worm load and illness...getting even oneof those calf shelters will work..best of luck


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Erik_L said:


> Goats were put on Caribbean Islands by explorers and left to their own. They thrived. As long as they have (as stated previously) shelter, they should be fine.


Left to their own is a lot different than tied out. Left to their own they'd get out of the rain.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

most farmers here just tie them out in pastures all day long, rain or shine. poor things..... I try to find the jungliest place I can put them when it's rainy, and often the ground is not that wet (unless it's a monsoon, then they get penned up and they hate it). 

hmm...no calf shelters here to buy. farmers also leave cows out all day/night as well...no shelter. plus, things are about 5x the price here than it is on the mainland, so i'm going to have to build something.... this is a good time to have a workshop....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have any dog crates, maybe for great danes, or other large dogs? You can look on craigslist and see if someone's willing to let a few huge dog crates go, and you just remove the door.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

no craigslists here..... i'll look for something...see what I can find.

dog crates! great idea!!! or maybe an old tent? would that work?

just to give you an idea, a regular ol' 7x7 shed can cost about $550 in home depot...same shed down here costs about $1300 down here.....so yea.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

considering they are tied out..a tent might not work..the rope will tangle going in and out, it may colaps, freak the goat out and cause more trouble..you could make an "A: frame shed....hinge it in such a way you can fold it and move it where ever you need....Things are quite pricey out your way...Im sure you will come up with something...of course we will want pix lol


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

My friends have sheep and have a couple of shelters they put up just to get out of the elements made from galvanized pipe that has been bent (like for a hoophouse) and run tarp over the top and behind. Super cheap and easy and gives them a place to go when it's rainy etc. It's really sturdy, and has been working great so far. I am not sure how they are tethered so I dont know if that will work for you, just an idea .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lanafana thats a good idea...Ihave seen them take a cattle panel and arch it, steak it downand zip tie a tarp over it..: ) forot about that idea...very cheap..very simple..and easy to move..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lanafana said:


> My friends have sheep and have a couple of shelters they put up just to get out of the elements made from galvanized pipe that has been bent (like for a hoophouse) and run tarp over the top and behind. Super cheap and easy and gives them a place to go when it's rainy etc. It's really sturdy, and has been working great so far. I am not sure how they are tethered so I dont know if that will work for you, just an idea .


great idea! what size would be adequate for 3 goats?


----------

